# Luftwaffe training film - Flying the Me 262 jet



## johnbr (Oct 4, 2017)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBH0ULVmsowhttps:/_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ERVlpB-Uwk_


I hope this new to you.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2017)

Interesting video!


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Barrett (Oct 9, 2017)

There's another 262 film, more detailed, showing how to handle the throttles. Technique was to advance them separately, (alternately) to avoid a compressor stall. During an airing at an aces meeting the late Franz Stigler commented that he knew the check pilot but couldn't recall his name.


----------



## ArmouredSprue (Nov 30, 2017)

Fantastic videos, especially for me since I'm building the V3 prototype right now!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2017)

Very Cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

